# Modder Unlocks Vista Driver Features on Creative Sound Cards



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 6, 2008)

Creative has received much criticism for charging owners of Audigy sound cards for its ALchemy software, which offers improved audio support for certain games under Windows Vista. However, a modder by the name of Daniel Kawakami has managed to build hybrid drivers using a combination of XP and Vista files as well bypassing certain driver checks to enable several features including:

Dolby/DTS decoding
CMSS, CMSS2 and Stereo Surround (originally only CMSS was available, but this setting also affects ALchemy/OpenAL and Kawakami notes that it's thus particularly useful)
Advanced EQ and Special FX presets
DVD Audio
Hardware MIDI synthesizer (Kawakami says he wrote a small utility that automatically detects and changes the default Vista MIDI Synth during driver install or can change it later using its GUI. Some media players let you choose the MIDI synthesizer)
Equalizer 
WaveRT
You can read some more complete details of his work at Custom PC and download the files from here. The modded driver was originally uploaded to Creative's forums, although the company responded in a somewhat heavy handed manner, as you can see in this thread.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks to Solaris17 for sending this in.

Edit: go thank him, not me - he's posted further down the thread


----------



## btarunr (Apr 6, 2008)

Daniel_k is the Gordon Freeman for Creative users. 

Most of those features don't even come with the latest beta drivers. CMSS2 !


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

He's the reason I don't give my card up! And Creative is going under because of it all! Go man go!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

i can tell you guys now my old 24 bit can do alllll sorts of stuff it couldnt b4 in older games my 5:1 works now....and at the desktop all my speakers function...like when windows makes a sound like a clicketc..it just isnt my left and right my whole 5:1 system fires up scared the hell out of my when avast told me i had an update....and now when i open cpu-z windows media player doesnt slow down and jitter anymore...and my back left and right function correctly now...like they were fine in games but during WMP playback the rears sounded like they were echoing like an under water effect...this is gold and ill sure make sure i use these from now on....think its totally bull what creative is doing though....i think their doing i to make ppl buy x-fi's and stuff like some of the ppl in that link said...


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2008)

HOLY #$&% BATMAN!!! CMSS2 ... sweet!

Im downloading right now!... Thanks Solaris!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

he has drivers that fix all sorts of things even for the newer x fi's were things didnt work properly...and even on mad old cards like my live! 24bit he re enabled disabled things and took some of the bugs out id say it gives old cards a little more life span.


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 6, 2008)

I just ditched Creative for not having drivers worth anything. I picked up a used Auzentech X-Meridian with the CM Oxygen HD chip and upgraded op-amps and have not looked back since. Leagues better.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 6, 2008)

So if I have an X-Fi and Vista x64 does this help me at all?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

If you have any problems with the step of your card, then it will work wonders. Even if you don't it will help out.


----------



## a111087 (Apr 6, 2008)

ehhh... i'm confused. is it for all sound cards/OS? i have Audigy LS and there like 6 files...


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 6, 2008)

TBH - I'm not thrilled with Creative's last move, or the way they're handling it.  As much as I feel they still have great hardware, their PR is going down the toilet.

My next card will prob be an Auzentech X-Fi at this point.  Best of both worlds; Creative hardware implimented by a company that makes an effort to listen and care about its customer base.

Oh well . . . hopefully Creative will learn something from this situation.


----------



## csendesmark (Apr 6, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Daniel_k is the Gordon Freeman for Creative users.



I λgree


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2008)

i too want to know - vista 64 and audigy 4. what do i need? it seems like the installers arent named any way i can identify.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

a111087 said:


> ehhh... i'm confused. is it for all sound cards/OS? i have Audigy LS and there like 6 files...



you want his one

SB24_VTDRV_LB_1_04_0077B.exe



Mussels said:


> i too want to know - vista 64 and audigy 4. what do i need? it seems like the installers arent named any way i can identify.



you want this one

SBAX_PCDVT_LB_2_15_0004EQ.exe



SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio= XFXA_PCDRV_LB_1_04_0078A.exe

SB Live! series= SBL_VTDRV_LB_2_10_0001A.exe

Creative SB Audigy Series(with EQ)= SBAX_PCDVT_LB_2_15_0004EQ.exe

SB Audigy Value/SE/LS & Live! 24-bit= SB24_VTDRV_LB_1_04_0077B.exe

Gameport support pack fot Windows Vista 32-bit= Gameport_Vista.exe (for game incompatability only for 32 bit vista)

Sound Blaster Audigy series= SBAXVSD_PCDRV_LB_2_10_0001.exe (old file) use for trouble shooting. if you have probs with the new one.


hope that helps


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2008)

I haven't looked, but since you already know Sol...is there any better support (maybe THX console and such) for X-Fi's in Vista x64? I read this guy is mostly in the Audigy mix, which is great and all, Creative should take some notes on that...but I'm just curious for what else is out there for X-Fi's.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you want his one
> 
> SB24_VTDRV_LB_1_04_0077B.exe
> 
> ...



THANK YOU VELLY MUCHRY!


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Solaris!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I haven't looked, but since you already know Sol...is there any better support (maybe THX console and such) for X-Fi's in Vista x64? I read this guy is mostly in the Audigy mix, which is great and all, Creative should take some notes on that...but I'm just curious for what else is out there for X-Fi's.



im nto entirely sure...it doent say anything about it and i dont have an x fi to test  however if your x fi has a thx consol and want to see improvement...maybe you could just replace the p17 driver file with the new one to see if their is added support..

i know iot fixes things for the x fi but it doesnt mention anything about thx in anything i saw..unless one of the underlying open al or other improvements would affect it theirs a possability nothing haveing anything to do with thx was affected...but it may have been sry i coulodnt be of mroe help.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> So if I have an X-Fi and Vista x64 does this help me at all?



yes

This setup program will install the following items:

- P17 series driver 5.12.1.2004
- APO Interface Module 2.05.00
- Audio Console 2.50.10
- Host OpenAL 1.00.14
- Fixes the "full range speakers enabled on reboot" issue. Now Bass Management should work always.

and if you read the thread it fixes alot more to...their seem to be alot of problems creative has purposely implemented in its drivers...even if some of the specific fixes dont apply to you the recompile this guy made is supposed to improve all sorts of problems the creative drivers had


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yes
> 
> This setup program will install the following items:
> 
> ...



lol the bass management bugs are why i went off the SB audigy 4 on my main system... i had to keep turning it back on every reboot (the slider stayed in the same place, but the setting reset to below default - very odd)


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 6, 2008)

all i get is a error saying I do not have the hardware required for the drivers.  I guess this dosent support vista 64 and xfi extreme gamer?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> all i get is a error saying I do not have the hardware required for the drivers.  I guess this dosent support vista 64 and xfi extreme gamer?



the only x-fi i see in the list is x-fi xtreme audio, not the extreme gamer.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Apr 6, 2008)

hey guys, well I just installed the modded drivers for my audigy 2zs, and this makes the biggest difference. My card has just been decrippled. Thankyou modder, And I say "" to creative!

If a modder can do this creative sure as hell should have. My music sounds 2x-3x better now.

This with my new viewsonic 21.6" monitor is pure fun on Vista x64!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

sweet man glad it worked makes me soooo happy i thought my card was like borken or something but now its good as new im so happy!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 6, 2008)

So seeing as I use xp 64 bit, should I grab his drivers and give them a go? They better than creatives? Or am I kosher with what I have?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

they said something about creative crippling the xp drivers as well but im not sire for which card and what they did...i was reading to fast but its worth a shot..they should be compatable...and they enable some cool stuff so id give it a shot.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 6, 2008)

I will try it with my X-fi Elite but it was not mentioned in the thread so im not sure what its going to do.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

I am not an rtard, but just to make sure, X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion (x-ram, front panel) uses which one(s) on Vista 32?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2008)

two people i know have tried this on audigies and are crapping their pants with glee.


Edit: Just to make sure for you people!

These are VISTA drivers. not XP, not Xp64.

As for X-fis, only xtreme audio was mentioned - the others appear to have no drivers as they werent crippled to begin with.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I am not an rtard, but just to make sure, X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion (x-ram, front panel) uses which one(s) on Vista 32?



XFXA_PCDRV_LB_1_04_0078A.exe is the prog for the xfi card im not sure if it supports anything other than the extreme audio i couldnt find any type of compatability hart..but its worth trying and if it wont work it wont screw anything up it will just tell you like someone posted above it will just tell you the hardware support isnt thier.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.  The card actually installed properly with the latest drivers and console launcher, but I'll still try it.

The Vista game support for me also, right?  I'm on Vista 32.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

if you have a game thats having audio issues id absolutely give it a shot


----------



## pagalms (Apr 7, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I am not an rtard, but just to make sure, X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion (x-ram, front panel) uses which one(s) on Vista 32?



It will not work. I have Platinum Fatality too. I tried to install, but setup just can't detect card.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

I had that problem with the regular drivers until I reseated and reseated the card.  I had to basically trick my system into thinking the card was there.  I'll give it a shot, though.  Thanks pagalms.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmm...I wanna try them with my X-Fi Extreme Music and Vista x64....but like said earlier, the only X-Fi it states is the Extreme Audio which is Audigy stuff anyways...But it's still good to see some great help for the audigy users out there, showing that the X-Fi wasn't truly as necessary to replace it as was once thought!

I'll wait for those of you with true X-Fi's to try it out in Vista...I'd like the THX console, though it's not extremely important...I have the March Creative drivers for V. Ult x64 and they work quite well actually...I have EAX settings (I don't have Alchemy installed), equalizer, all 3 mode panels...wish it came with the little mode switcher program..that was actually handy once I had Entertainment and Gaming setup and calibrated for their uses...

Another thing I noticed, switching modes in vista causes a D3D driver init failure, and you gotta restart the program playing music/sound (I messed with Winamp and switching modes just messing around)...XP never had this issue...but really it's a small issue, and I only use the Entertainment control panel anymore anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Hmm...I wanna try them with my X-Fi Extreme Music and Vista x64....but like said earlier, the only X-Fi it states is the Extreme Audio which is Audigy stuff anyways...But it's still good to see some great help for the audigy users out there, showing that the X-Fi wasn't truly as necessary to replace it as was once thought!
> 
> I'll wait for those of you with true X-Fi's to try it out in Vista...I'd like the THX console, though it's not extremely important...I have the March Creative drivers for V. Ult x64 and they work quite well actually...I have EAX settings (I don't have Alchemy installed), equalizer, all 3 mode panels...wish it came with the little mode switcher program..that was actually handy once I had Entertainment and Gaming setup and calibrated for their uses...
> 
> Another thing I noticed, switching modes in vista causes a D3D driver init failure, and you gotta restart the program playing music/sound (I messed with Winamp and switching modes just messing around)...XP never had this issue...but really it's a small issue, and I only use the Entertainment control panel anymore anyways.



let me show you a screenshot of what i get with an audigy 4 under vista... 





oh thats right. nothing. Go creative go! love the support for your 2nd newest sound card series!


----------



## pagalms (Apr 7, 2008)

You can search for Youp Pax modded X-Fi Vista drivers over teh internets. I've used them with my Platinum Fatality after Cretive's drivers started to sound like crap. I just can't remember if it was on 32 or 64 bit Vista (it was long time ago), but drivers worked very well.


----------



## RamsesII (Apr 7, 2008)

For the regular X-FI (NOT the extreme audio driver) you will need Daniel's SBXF_PCDRV_LB_2_14_0004A.exe driver..

Unfortunately Daniel, under pressure from Creative, had to remove this set from his Filefront web page..
Also his Unified Alchemy set (can't remember the correct driver name) he had to remove..

But if you search a little with Google (on Daniel's full name) you can find both drivers hosted elsewhere.

Cheers, R.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for info. I got Alchemy Universal and will keep searhing for drivers. 
edit: Looks like i found drivers too.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2008)

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/04/daniel_k-who-fi.html

Here it states what he did for X-Fi was pretty minimal...stuff that wouldn't really change what I use my X-Fi for...that blog was dated 4/1/08....

I found ALchemy Universal and the X-Fi driver X-Fi Vista Support Pack v2.15.0004 Driver SBXF_VTDRV_LB_2_15_0004A

Reqeuires SP1 and true X-Fi, I might add, go here to check it out:

http://nomoregoatsoup.wordpress.com...ack-v2150004-driver-sbxf_vtdrv_lb_2_15_0004a/

Lemme know whatcha think!


----------



## pagalms (Apr 7, 2008)

I installed them on 64bit Vista without SP1. They are working, but i got too crappy headphones to notice the difference. Only with enabled CMSS3D sound gets louder - quiter randomly. Tomorrow i'll check the sound on normal acoustic system.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

mad crazy improvements with my SB live 24bit..check it out..


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2008)

I just installed them too... my TB HPA2's sound fuller and overall better sound! I haven't changed the quality yet or anything!

Definately worth the test...I'm keeping em!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

glad they worked out for ya man ya i would keep them these speakers are all sorts of alive now...crazy...now im gonna go make out with my GF cause the speakers are better than they were at x-mas so much infact it warrents me giving her a kiss and thanking her agian!


----------



## pagalms (Apr 7, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I just installed them too... my TB HPA2's sound fuller and overall better sound! I haven't changed the quality yet or anything!
> 
> Definately worth the test...I'm keeping em!




Check out what's happening when you set speakers as headphones and enable CMSS-3D. For me it's starting to sound like you are sitting in barrel or something like that. When i set speakers as speakers 2.0/2.1 with CMSS-3D enabled, everything is fine.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Check out what's happening when you set speakers as headphones and enable CMSS-3D. For me it's starting to sound like you are sitting in barrel or something like that. When i set speakers as speakers 2.0/2.1 with CMSS-3D enabled, everything is fine.



Actually the CMMS-3D seems to sound better in this implementation that the last official Creative drivers I installed...I still don't like it for 5.1 headphones in the first place tho, and 2.1 sounds fine also, but CMMS-3D does react better with 2.1 sound...I think that's more because it was designed for that speaker configuration and purpose...I guess results can vary. But more positive than anything!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2008)

unfortunately XFi Cards do not have Hardware Midi that i know of, the "PCI" Series do, anyone know if the Live series and Audigy 1-4 has it?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> he has drivers that fix all sorts of things even for the newer x fi's were things didnt work properly...and even on mad old cards like my live! 24bit he re enabled disabled things and took some of the bugs out id say it gives old cards a little more life span.



You wouldn't happen to have his P17 to x-fi audio mod, would you?

I can't seem to find them, since he deleted them.



oh, and the obligatory, kiss my ass creative


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Speaking of which, i tried the latest Creative Beta drivers, they suck still, As i was getting chopiness in games, i was unsure if it was the Sound card or the Video card, but it was certain sound that was being choppy, so i redid both sound and video and no Chopiness Since.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> You wouldn't happen to have his P17 to x-fi audio mod, would you?
> 
> I can't seem to find them, since he deleted them.
> 
> ...



id ask kursah here seems he's on to something

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=736751&postcount=41


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> id ask kursah here seems he's on to something
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=736751&postcount=41



All I did was some googling..then one link led to another, that nomoregoatsoup link has a lot of good stuff too...check the RH side under Recent Goat Droppings and Top Posts...I just lucked out, and I hope that users out there can enjoy what Creative doesn't want them to, and if it doesn't work for ya...then at least you tried em out right?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2008)

the echo you speak of (barrel underwater) sounds like what SB live users get with default drivers under vista. the only cure was to run anything that wasnt 2.0 or headphones.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

ya i got it fixed though i installed his modded drivers and i turned off matrix on my %:1 it makes headphones sound better but i rarely use those so all good  shame its a live prob though :shadedshu i think ill move to a new sound card soon anyway.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya i got it fixed though i installed his modded drivers and i turned off matrix on my %:1 it makes headphones sound better but i rarely use those so all good  shame its a live prob though :shadedshu i think ill move to a new sound card soon anyway.



Its not a Live Problem, but Creative Labs Problem cause they are greedy Bastards


----------



## pagalms (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep, sound is now much cleaner and better. Thanks to Daniel_K and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to Creative.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Apr 7, 2008)

just installed these and im so happy i now have surround sound    it worked ok for a little while but just decided to stop yesterday so these came at just the right time lol

everything seems to work ok so far but the advanced eq doesn't seem to work too well, you can select different EQ settings but the sound doesn't change.

other than that they are ok 

down with creative i say, boo!!!!!!!!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say down with Creative, but their drivers and corporate policies. 

They make great hardware which earns bad name only due to poorly written drivers and atrocious end-user support from the manufacturer. The drivers written by DK prove that it's more or less just bad software that has been pulling back Creative, not to forget their flunk-fanatic corporate bosses that make corporate decisions on par with dumb blondes playing chess vs. Kasprov (the public, us).


----------



## selway89 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well I found an old CT4760 SBLive! card with the yellow digital connector on the back, part of platinum or something like that. With this article appearing I decided to give it ago.
Eitherway I disabled the onboard HDaudio on my ABIT IP35-E, and Im pleasently surprised that the Live! card is working and sounds great 

Bass boost where u can set the level and the cut-off level is good


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2008)

selway89 said:


> Well I found an old CT4760 SBLive! card with the yellow digital connector on the back, part of platinum or something like that. With this article appearing I decided to give it ago.
> Eitherway I disabled the onboard HDaudio on my ABIT IP35-E, and Im pleasently surprised that the Live! card is working and sounds great
> 
> Bass boost where u can set the level and the cut-off level is good



please help. i have a friend with that very live model that he got off me yesterday and the drivers say no card supported. His may be a CT4780, cant remember off the top of my head - did it 'just work' for you?


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Apr 7, 2008)

check to see if its an oem version dell etc, those have slightly different drivers.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> please help. i have a friend with that very live model that he got off me yesterday and the drivers say no card supported. His may be a CT4780, cant remember off the top of my head - did it 'just work' for you?



dont uninstall the drivers.....let windows pick it up then install them it replaces the files windows uses...i had that problem i had a diff card but when i uninstalled the drivers and tried running the exe it said no compatable hardware was found so i let wndows pick it up then i installed again and it worked fine


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> dont uninstall the drivers.....let windows pick it up then install them it replaces the files windows uses...i had that problem i had a diff card but when i uninstalled the drivers and tried running the exe it said no compatable hardware was found so i let wndows pick it up then i installed again and it worked fine



its not a dell or OEM one as i used to own it, i think its the Live! 5.1 DE (digital entertainment, something like that)

The system has no drivers at all, calls it an unknown PCI device. should he install the ones that dont work (the legit audigy ones with the echo effect) and then these over the top?


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Apr 7, 2008)

try switching PCI slots? seated correctly?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2008)

ok heres waht you do...get winrar kk? than downlaod the correct driver as i have mapped out in one of the above posts after you do that...right click and tell winrar to extract the driver to a folder...once the folder is made open up device manger and right click on the "unknown pci device" then click on update driver...when the box comes up dont click let me pick my driver click let me pick my driver from a list..at that point uncheck "show compatable hardware" and click the have disk button then go to the folder you extracted and click on p17.ini and tell it to install...all should be well after this


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ok heres waht you do...get winrar kk? than downlaod the correct driver as i have mapped out in one of the above posts after you do that...right click and tell winrar to extract the driver to a folder...once the folder is made open up device manger and right click on the "unknown pci device" then click on update driver...when the box comes up dont click let me pick my driver click let me pick my driver from a list..at that point uncheck "show compatable hardware" and click the have disk button then go to the folder you extracted and click on p17.ini and tell it to install...all should be well after this



i told him to try that, but i didnt know what .ini file to select. will pass this post onto him.


----------



## selway89 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah just worked for me! If its a 24bit card i think he needs to use another driver set...


----------



## mysticjon (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah it didnt detect my x-fi fatality, i have vista 32bit, hmm. anybody else have the same problem or fixes?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

It didn't? Damn.  OK probably no luck for me, then.


----------



## mysticjon (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> It didn't? Damn.  OK probably no luck for me, then.



yeah i just went and downloaded the drivers off the creative website, apparently they have an update from march so it works fine


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 8, 2008)

creative shot themselves in the foot by telling him to stop, then he shot them in the other foot by telling everybody what they did to artificialy cripple their older cards in order to force sales of newer cards.......

oh well, i will stick with my onboard, it dosnt have any distortions like some boards, and at least realtek updates their drivers regularly and dosnt remove fetures for no good reasion


----------



## Avarice (Apr 8, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i told him to try that, but i didnt know what .ini file to select. will pass this post onto him.



sooooo i got the drivers installed on the SB Live (EMU10K1) i got off mussels the other day and its detected etc and well im not getting any sound at all.... I've configured all the playback options to use the card, still nothing.


----------



## selway89 (Apr 8, 2008)

Avarice said:


> sooooo i got the drivers installed on the SB Live (EMU10K1) i got off mussels the other day and its detected etc and well im not getting any sound at all.... I've configured all the playback options to use the card, still nothing.



Hmm well I disabled my onboard and installed the CT4760 card, then uninstalled the Realtek software which oddly stopped any sound at all working, after reinstall its working fine.

Id try reinstalling if you already havent done so already.


----------



## Avarice (Apr 8, 2008)

selway89 said:


> Hmm well I disabled my onboard and installed the CT4760 card, then uninstalled the Realtek software which oddly stopped any sound at all working, after reinstall its working fine.
> 
> Id try reinstalling if you already havent done so already.



ok so i tried reinstalling them and i got an error saying that REGPLIB.EXE (also got this error last time just forgot to mention it) has stopped working. i don't know if this has something to do with why it isnt working, did anyone else get this error when installing the drivers?

Problem solved..... not quite sure how i done it but it involved lots of trial and error :'(


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 8, 2008)

sweet glad you got it to work


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2008)

his current problem is that after a reboot, the volume is now about 1/3 what it was when he first got it working..

(for reference, i know him in the rw - my work and his studies just happen to be at different hours, so i cant go around and help him directly)


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 10, 2008)

holy shit!!!!!1 its like night and day with these drivers!  and 5.1 surround actually works!  thanks solaris


----------



## pagalms (Apr 10, 2008)

BTW if anyone is interested in that Alchemy Universal thing, just drop me a PM and i'll give link (it's on torrent page). Or tell me where i can upload it without registration (3,6MB).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2008)

pagalms said:


> BTW if anyone is interested in that Alchemy Universal thing, just drop me a PM and i'll give link (it's on torrent page). Or tell me where i can upload it without registration (3,6MB).



feel free to PM me, just dont post any links here or you may get in trouble.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 10, 2008)

AsphyxiA said:


> holy shit!!!!!1 its like night and day with these drivers!  and 5.1 surround actually works!  thanks solaris



your quite welcome.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2008)

ah man... i just realised what alchemy universal is. Its not enabling alchemy for the sound cards creative ditched... its for ALL soundcards, from any brand.

So anyone who wants EAX in vista... message pagalms for the link.


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 10, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> all i get is a error saying I do not have the hardware required for the drivers.  I guess this dosent support vista 64 and xfi extreme gamer?



same here only i have the xtreme audio which should be supported, is cause im on x64?


----------



## Syborfical (Apr 14, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> You wouldn't happen to have his P17 to x-fi audio mod, would you?
> 
> I can't seem to find them, since he deleted them.
> 
> ...



I bought my sound card but the drives SUCK undervista

Since i bought the hardware why can't I RUN anysoftware i want

Creatve are run by retards... they could hire one guy to do there work or sue him :S ...


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 14, 2008)

theres a whole thread on how they proboly had to disable the features they did..and why this guy was breaching the eula..


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> theres a whole thread on how they proboly had to disable the features they did..and why this guy was breaching the eula..



Ever heard of Creative will release a new soundcard that is the same as the old ones except uses unlocked software?


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Ever heard of Creative will release a new soundcard that is the same as the old ones except uses unlocked software?



Its no more the same card than a Athlon XP was a Athlon 64/Opteron. Im not going to say its as functional as it should be, but ruminating over the same shit over and over is not going to make your cards get features from creative they legally cant deliver. Hopefully there offical drivers will get better, I personally dont really care. Your asking for software support modern on cards that were already released. If you take away the insentive for the consumer to buy new products by giving the old ones new features you will go out of buessness. You dont see Nvidia rerighting drivers to force older cards to run inn high dx levels. Im sure it can be done by adding another virtual layer to the card, and it probobly would not even peform that bad.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> Its no more the same card than a Athlon XP was a Athlon 64/Opteron. Im not going to say its as functional as it should be, but ruminating over the same shit over and over is not going to make your cards get features from creative they legally cant deliver. Hopefully there offical drivers will get better, I personally dont really care. Your asking for software support modern on cards that were already released. If you take away the insentive for the consumer to buy new products by giving the old ones new features you will go out of buessness. You dont see Nvidia rerighting drivers to force older cards to run inn high dx levels. Im sure it can be done by adding another virtual layer to the card, and it probobly would not even peform that bad.



you dont se Nv re-writing drivers to force newer DX levels... true. We also dont see Nv dropping DX9 support from cards in vista, because 'oh you dont have a DX10 card, so you cant have DX9 either'

Its like dropping SSE from the athlon XP, because the A64 could run SSE2. it makes no sense, yet thats what creative did (ditched EAX from all cards not X-fi, even tho its proven they work just fine)

Your comment about a 'virtual layer' and video cards is wrong - they truly were hardware before unified shaders, so therse no way to re-write them. Case in point, the GF FX series which could only do 16 and 32 bit shaders... and when 24 was chosen as teh norm, the cards got raped really hard. If it was possible to fix that, Nv would have.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 14, 2008)

F*** Creative!
thx for the heads up


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you dont se Nv re-writing drivers to force newer DX levels... true. We also dont see Nv dropping DX9 support from cards in vista, because 'oh you dont have a DX10 card, so you cant have DX9 either'
> 
> Its like dropping SSE from the athlon XP, because the A64 could run SSE2. it makes no sense, yet thats what creative did (ditched EAX from all cards not X-fi, even tho its proven they work just fine)
> 
> Your comment about a 'virtual layer' and video cards is wrong - they truly were hardware before unified shaders, so therse no way to re-write them. Case in point, the GF FX series which could only do 16 and 32 bit shaders... and when 24 was chosen as teh norm, the cards got raped really hard. If it was possible to fix that, Nv would have.



You can get eax back by downloading alchamy. I will give you I would not want to pay for it.

Thats wrong a virtual layer could be made to emulate. I wont comment on the performance but it can be done, it was done for a long time (90s? before direct x and open gl, wolfenstin 3d?)


----------



## FarEast (Apr 14, 2008)

anyone have the p17 to xtreme audio mod please send it to me..really need it..


----------



## pagalms (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm, i have modded drivers, which turns Audigy Se into "X-Fi" Extreme Audio, but they didn't worked for me. Maybe i have curve_hands.dll installed


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 15, 2008)

w00t I have my SB Live!/5.1/7.1/Value/Digital working perfectly in vista thx to Brazilman


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2008)

I think one of the Xfi drivers is missing - the one that sparked this all, with the dolby encoding


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 15, 2008)

you should be able to find it after some searching


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 20, 2008)

the setup doesn't run for me, any ideas ? i'm using vista 64-bit, have x-fi xtreme music .


----------



## Kursah (Apr 20, 2008)

You have the same setup as I do then...works great for me!


----------



## darisimo (May 5, 2008)

Hello i have a CT4760 card, but when i installed it to my pc, after 2 or 3 minutes i have a blue screen error. What should i do? Please help.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jun 11, 2008)

*Daniel Kawakami (AKA "Daniel_K*

Damn should contact this guy to get some drivers from him...I read he has good drivers for 8800 series on another site for intel mobo,s..steve


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

darisimo said:


> Hello i have a CT4760 card, but when i installed it to my pc, after 2 or 3 minutes i have a blue screen error. What should i do? Please help.



you should read the forum rules and ask that in its own thread.


----------



## selway89 (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone got the X-Fi drivers for Vista x64? Wouldnt mind giving them a spin and see what improvements are available. Iv searched the web but can only find the audidgy and live driver packs he created.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/47120756/30d07531/Audigy_to_X-Fi_Extreme_Audio_MOD_drivers.html

name doesnt matter dont worry bout it.


----------



## METAVISOR (Aug 18, 2008)

*mod youppax*

hi for all.
its a way to mod youppax xfi xp32.......to make them work with audigy se??
theres 2 kind(youppax) drivers...audigy and xfi,think they dont want problems with creative also.
i read their better.thanks to a "secret tweak" of his modder, rob macclelland.
i tried with no luck.
thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2008)

METAVISOR said:


> hi for all.
> its a way to mod youppax xfi xp32.......to make them work with audigy se??
> theres 2 kind(youppax) drivers...audigy and xfi,think they dont want problems with creative also.
> i read their better.thanks to a "secret tweak" of his modder, rob macclelland.
> ...



if the SE is one of the software based cards - no. you'd need a real hardware soundcard for it to work.


----------



## METAVISOR (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes...it Can Be Done.....the Xfi Xtreme Audio+has The Same Chip As Audigy.
That Was That Daniel_k Did.
I Dont Know How Mod Inf;s   To Make Them Work(youppax Xfi)......to Audigy Se.  32xp       ,,,,solaris17,,,,, Any Suggestion?
Thanks.


----------

